# How do you find out more information about compound bows (reviews vs self-evaluation)



## Chris1970 (Dec 27, 2009)

Guys,

Was just wondering who you trust when it comes to bow reviews. There are quite a few bloggers/video reviewers out there. Some of them even post their videos on this forum. 

For example, I just noticed that Jason Balazs posted a video review on Bear Anarchy in this forum. I trust his opinion but would also like to know what others think about the process of getting honest opinions on compound bows.

It would be nice to know what your first steps are when you need to find out more info about a particular compound bow. Do you trust others? Ask for honest opinions here on AT? Or do you always do it yoursefl no matter what? 

Chris


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Nobody cares what i think about a certain bow and i dont care what anyone elses opinion is either.
I make my own decisions and feel everyone else should do the same.
Bows are a personal thing and what one person feels about a bow will be totally different for the next person.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

